# OLED zum zocken



## Chapter5 (24. Januar 2019)

Hallo Gemeinde,
Ich will mit zu meinem Monitor noch einen hübschen Oled Tv stellen, eigentlich nur um abundzu darauf zu zocken.
Burn In ist mir relativ egal.
Welcher ist hier am besten zu empfehlen? Größe, natürlich für einen Schreibtisch nicht zu groß dimensioniert.
Gute Werte zum zocken sind mir am wichtigsten, und die Bild Quali.

Vielen Dank für eure Tipps


----------



## FetterKasten (24. Januar 2019)

Möchtest du einen TV mit Tuner auf dem du auch zocken willst?
Oder möchtest du einen reinen Monitor?

Die LG OLED TVs haben im Game Mode einen sehr geringen Input Lag.


----------



## Chapter5 (24. Januar 2019)

nein ein TV tuner ist nicht notwendig, wird garnicht genutzt


----------



## DIY-Junkie (24. Januar 2019)

Öhm, gibt es OLED Fernseher unterhalb von 55" ?
Bei LG jedenfalls nicht soweit ich weiß. Die Bildquali ist jedenfalls gigantisch, das kann ich versichern, hab es selbst schonmal mit einem UHD OLED von LG ausprobiert.
Skyrim mit realistic darkness mod bei Nacht auf nem OLED, einfach nur geil


----------



## wikblood (24. Januar 2019)

Wie ist denn das Budget?


----------



## Chapter5 (24. Januar 2019)

Budget ist egal, aber nicht größer als 65 zoll


----------



## Chapter5 (24. Januar 2019)

Genau, die Bildquali überzeugt, wieviel Herz haben die  TV`s in der Regel?


----------



## PCGH_Manu (24. Januar 2019)

Die sind halt auf 60 Hz beschränkt. Heißt: du hast das wunderschönste Standbild, aber in Bewegungen hast du trotz quasi nicht existenter Reaktionszeit ein Schlierenmatsch. Wenn du ihn mit der GPU aus deiner Signatur betreiben willst, würde ich auch deswegen davon abraten.


----------



## Chapter5 (24. Januar 2019)

ne signature stimmt nicht mehr  sind dann 2 2080 TIs und ein i9
DH bei Bewegungen ist der Oled nicht wirklich gut?


----------



## DIY-Junkie (24. Januar 2019)

Wieso sollte bei 60 Hz Schlierenmatsch entstehen? Ich spiele seit Jahren mit einem 60 Hz TV und kann mich nicht beklagen, meine Augen sind übrigens sehr gut


----------



## Blackout27 (24. Januar 2019)

Minimale Größe bei OLED sind 55 Zoll. 

Ich würde dir entweder den LG B8 empfehlen (~1300€) bzw der LG C9 (-1500€) oder aber noch bis März-April zu warten. Dann gibt es die Nachfolger mit neuem OLED Panel und HDMI 2.1 (Freesync, 120 Hz bei 4K). Leider hat die RTX2080 noch kein 2.1 Anschluss aber evtl. gibt es zeitnah einen Adapter von Displayport auf HDMI 2.1

Mein Rat, warte noch die 1-2 Monate außer die o.g TV Modelle reichen dir bzw. sind günstig zu erwerben. 

Ich spiele auch ab und an auf meinen OLED TV und die Bildqualität ist wie du schon geschrieben hast ein Traum


----------



## Chapter5 (24. Januar 2019)

Ja das ist Die Frage, ich bin Aktuell nicht mit der Auswahl der Monitore zufrieden, entweder haben sie Alles, aber dann nur in 27 Zoll, was mir persönlich zu klein ist. Oder große Monitore mit schlechter Bildquali


----------



## Chapter5 (24. Januar 2019)

thehate91 schrieb:


> Minimale Größe bei OLED sind 55 Zoll.
> 
> Ich würde dir entweder den LG B8 empfehlen (~1300€) bzw der LG C9 (-1500€) oder aber noch bis März-April zu warten. Dann gibt es die Nachfolger mit neuem OLED Panel und HDMI 2.1 (Freesync, 120 Hz bei 4K). Leider hat die RTX2080 noch kein 2.1 Anschluss aber evtl. gibt es zeitnah einen Adapter von Displayport auf HDMI 2.1
> 
> ...




oh wow, genau auf die Antwort habe ich gewartet, Danke Dafür!!, ja klar kann ich warten, besonders wenn es dann wirklich gute Innovationen gib!!
wie sieht das aus, da kenne ich mich leider überhaupt nicht aus. Kann ich meine 2080 Ti mit HDMI 2.1 anschließen? Du sagst mit einem Adapter, wird es sowas sicher geben?


----------



## Blackout27 (25. Januar 2019)

Chapter5 schrieb:


> oh wow, genau auf die Antwort habe ich gewartet, Danke Dafür!!, ja klar kann ich warten, besonders wenn es dann wirklich gute Innovationen gib!!
> wie sieht das aus, da kenne ich mich leider überhaupt nicht aus. Kann ich meine 2080 Ti mit HDMI 2.1 anschließen? Du sagst mit einem Adapter, wird es sowas sicher geben?



Bitte  
Mit absoluter Sicherheit kann ich das nicht beantworten aber für aktuelle Standards gibt es solche Kabel bereits ->
Rankie Verbindungskabel Displayport (DP) auf HDMI, 4K Auflösung Kabel, 1,8 m, Schwarz Rankie Verbindungskabel Displayport auf HDMI, 4K: Amazon.de: Elektronik


----------



## JoM79 (25. Januar 2019)

Anscheinend aber nur mit 30Hz.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (25. Januar 2019)

Vielleicht updaten die auch einfach wieder die Anschlüsse der gpus. 48G Hdmi 2.1 Kabel gibt es ja schon.


----------



## Chapter5 (25. Januar 2019)

Dh warten auf gpus mit hdmi 2.1 Anschlüssen . Da sich NVIDIA jetzt geöffnet hat , sollte das passieren


----------



## Blackout27 (25. Januar 2019)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Anscheinend aber nur mit 30Hz.



Worauf beziehst du dich? Das verlinkte Kabel von mir funktioniert mit 60Hz bei 1080p


----------



## JoM79 (25. Januar 2019)

Ähmm, das eine Bild.
4K 4096x2160 30Hz.


----------



## Blackout27 (25. Januar 2019)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Ähmm, das eine Bild.
> 4K 4096x2160 30Hz.



Achso. Mir ging es ja nur darum das es solche Adapet schon gibt. Eine 2.1 gibt es noch nicht soweit ich richtig gesucht habe. Damit sollten dann auch 120Hz möglich sein bei 2160p?!


----------



## keicho (25. Januar 2019)

Oleds sind sehr gut beim zocken. Die reactions Zeit ist quasi 0 und Bild Probleme gibt es keine.

Bis auf eine Ausnahme
Was bei der Konsole oder Netflix über den tv gut aussieht ist über den pc Schrott.

Ich  weiß  nicht wieso aber über de pc ist das Bild wenn man zockt sehr verzehrt. Als schneidet viel ab.

Wenn ich zb über Netflix auf dem pc gucke geht das ganze gar nicht.
Bei Netflix über den fernsehr ist alles butter weich .(auf der fernsehr app)
Ich empfehle nicht über pc zu verbinden.
Konsolen  sind da super.

Ich habe den oled c8 65zoll.

Ich zocke und gucke regelmäßig und bis jetzt keine burn in Probleme.
Man sollte aber erst mit den Modellen von 2017+ zocken da diese eine bessere burn in Protection haben


----------



## Chapter5 (25. Januar 2019)

ich warte jetzt doch noch wie der Kollege oben geschrieben hat auf die neuen Modelle 2019, mit HDMI 2.1, finde das sehr intressant. besonders die 120 HZ Technik und HDR. bin gespannt was in der Richtung GPUs kommt. Anschlüsse etc


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (25. Januar 2019)

Fernseher mit Anschlüsse: HDMI 2.1 Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland bisher sieht das nicht so gut aus


----------



## Chapter5 (25. Januar 2019)

Ich denke da werden dieses Jahr noch einige folgen


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (25. Januar 2019)

Chapter5 schrieb:


> Ich denke da werden dieses Jahr noch einige folgen



Ja in den nächsten 2-3 Monaten bestimmt.


----------



## Blackout27 (25. Januar 2019)

keicho schrieb:


> Oleds sind sehr gut beim zocken. Die reactions Zeit ist quasi 0 und Bild Probleme gibt es keine.
> 
> Bis auf eine Ausnahme
> Was bei der Konsole oder Netflix über den tv gut aussieht ist über den pc Schrott.
> ...



Klingt eher als ob du am PC etwas falsch eingestellt hast bzw. ein zu schlechtes HDMI Kabel verwendest. Den C8 auch in den PC Modus geschaltet? 
Insgesamt habe ich am PC auch noch einige Probleme mit HDR. Liegt aber eher an Windows als am TV oder am PC...


----------



## FetterKasten (25. Januar 2019)

Evtl falsche Just Scan Einstellung


----------



## ChrisBln82 (19. April 2019)

Ich sehe das zocken auf einem OLED mit einem lachenden und einem weinenden Auge. Habe hier zu Hause einen 65" LG B7 und muss sagen, dass mich das zocken auf dem OLED echt versaut hat. Problem: Die Bildqualität ist durch den Kontrast und das HDR dermaßen geil, dass ich auf meinem PC-Monitor (Acer Predator Z35P) seitdem so richtig keinen Spaß mehr beim zocken habe. Gegen den OLED wirkt der Monitor einfach nur fad und langweilig. Soweit ich das mitbekommen habe, gibt es Stand heute auch keine Monitore, welche im Hinblick auf Kontrast und HDR-Darstellung an die LG OLEDS herankommen. Falls doch, bin ich für entsprechende Tips dankbar . Da ich darüber hinaus ein Fan von hohen Framerates (mind. 60 FPS sollte schon sein) bin, bringt es so richtig auch nix, meinen Rechner (i7 8700k, 1080 Ti) an den Fernseher anzuschließen, da die Karte die 4k@60 ohne deutliche grafische Einschränkungen i.d.R. nicht packt. Ergo zocke ich jetzt hauptsächlich auf meinem OLED und der XBox One X mit 30 fps. 

Ganz generell: Bildtechnisch geht aus meiner Sicht Stand heute nix über einen OLED. Hat man sich erst einmal an die brilliante Darstellung gewöhnt, wird es jedoch äußerst schwer einen Monitor zu finden, mit dem man dann noch zufrieden ist


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (19. April 2019)

Mittlerweile siehst mit hdmi 2.1 ganz gut aus Fernseher mit Anschlüsse: HDMI 2.1 Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland. Leider können die Grafikkarten noch kein HDMI 2.1.


----------

